# Windows 8 Dell Computer



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

My mother has a new dell computer windows 8 bought a month ago. It has given her trouble from day one but now is becomming unbearable to use. Simple tasks like browsing the web will hang or crash. Desktop based programs become unresponsive routinely. The computer has some serious memory issues that occur from the second it is booted up fresh. I cannot even open task manager because the comp has no free memory. Metro interface seems to function properly even when the desktop was just having so much trouble. I have no idea how i can solve this problem because i cannot even get the computer to open simple troubleshooting programs like task manager to try and diagnose. I am at my wits end and just about to the point where I am going to install W7 over her computer bc it never gave me so much trouble. I am sure this has something to do with W8 or drivers memory leaks. I just dont understand how it is performing so poorly essentially running on default manufacturers settings and drivers. I know for certain this is not how W8 is supposed to run. Please help me fix this. Dell XPS 15 Win8.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It could have been something she installed or even a virus.

If your just going to install Windows 7 anyways make sure the laptop has drivers from Dell.

Don't forget to also back up her data!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

How much memory does it have? Processor? Dell's never ever have enough memory and it beats me they try so hard to sell you what you don't need and never sell you enough of what you do need.
What is she running for malware and virus protection?


----------



## riffdex (Mar 13, 2010)

I dont believe it is any malware bc i have booted in safe mode and disabled anything extra from startup and have uninstalled all programs that didnt originally have on the computer. She actually hadnt installed much because she cant figure out how W8 works. 

She has 8GB ram 2.6GHz processor so should be running perfectly fine w that hardware. Just to note her last computer had 6GB ram and lower processor (i forget how fast), it was basically the XPS from a few years ago. It was working perfectly had Windows 7 the only reason she had to get this one is bc her old one was stolen and this is the "comparable" model that the insurance would pay for. It actually has faster processor and other specs. 

She has centurylink online security (antivirus program which is offerred free through our IP, Embarq.). Again, this is exactly what she had on the last computer that worked fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you just going to install Windows 7?

I would recommend you download Microsoft Security Essentials for her.

Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> I dont believe it is any malware bc i have booted in safe mode and disabled anything extra from startup


Afraid that means almost nothing with Malware present and the free AV from anyone, can't do a thing against most common malware infections of the day, they are not virus! Truthfully, I have never worked on a pc from a home using ISP Antivirus, that was not badly infected and I have been doing this over 14 years.
I would suggest your first stop now would be in the Malware Forum and post the logs they require based on what you said.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------

